# Walkers Game Ear???



## albridges (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone use this device and if so how much does it help?


----------



## gtgeorge (Jun 24, 2010)

I tried a cheap one from WM and took it back. Guess it was too cheap?!?


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 24, 2010)

I have one. 

Good points-
It really amplifies sound. You can hear things that you would not hear with your nekkid ears.

Not so good points-
You can't tell which way a sound comes from.
Crows and road noise can give you a headache.

They make higher end models that give you directional perception, but I have not used one.


----------



## albridges (Jun 24, 2010)

I was thinking that the road noise would get old quick. I have two stands that would be affected by a highway. But Maybe my others ones it would pay off. Sportsmans guide has them on sale $39.99 a pair Figured I would ask on here before I spent money.


----------



## mattb78 (Jun 24, 2010)

The wind noise can be difficult in cheaper models.  The headphone type may be better, albeit a bit clumsier.

If you have good hearing, I wouldn't get one.  But my stepdad has bad hearing and it costs him deer all the time.  He doesn't hear them and gets busted by moving around.

Hearing checks are free and never a bad idea to get one.  They will tell you exactly what ranges of sound you are deficient in.


----------



## hardwoodshall (Jun 25, 2010)

Seems like a waste to me, if you hunt anywhere like I do the squirrels and traffic will probrably drive you crazy with a hearing aid in.  But it may be worth it if your deaf.


----------



## death-from-above (Jun 25, 2010)

I have some hearing loss from working around loud noise for several years and shooting guns as a kid with no protection.  With that being said, I have 2 of the higher end models(one for each ear).  If you wear one in each ear your directional hearing is just like "normal".  I will not hunt without mine...


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jun 26, 2010)

I got two of the cheaper ones, one for each ear.  I got what I paid for that is for sure.  But will give them a try this year.


----------



## idletime2day (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the digital Walker's Game Ear and it works great, I wear it in my left ear where I have already lost a touch of hearing due to years of shooting. The squirrels and birds to not bother me, a windy day is another story. Take the time to adjust the volume and set the range of as you can tune in to a particular frequency. I love mine and never hunt without it! P.S. don't even waste your time with cheap substitutes, you get what you pay for in hearing enhancement/protection. I wear mine more for protection than enhancing my hearing.


----------



## country_guy9734 (Jun 28, 2010)

it aplifies animal sounds but also everything else.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lets clarify.  The Walkers product advertised in the sportsmans guide is as listed as Ultra Earâ„¢ Hearing Enhancers, and they only muffle muzzle fire.  They are not listed as hearing protection.
From the Walkerâ€™s site The Ultra Ear® is a low cost hearing amplification system that is lightweight and can be used in either ear. An adjustment system allows the user to modify tone and volume for optimum hearing. It also incorporates a mild compression circuit to help muffle muzzle blasts.

I have been wearing the original Walkers Game Ears for 20 plus years, one in each ear.  Check out Ebay I have seen the original model with the compression circuitry for around $59.00 each.  If you are going to use a product like this, spend the extra get it with built in hearing protection.  Even one shot from a high powered rifle can do damage to your hearing.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 28, 2010)

We have the higher end models. I can't hear all that good in one ear so I can adjust each side to how I need it. When you shoot, it blocks out the noise. Awesome buy. Well worth it


----------



## itsabouthuntin (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the Howard Leight Sport earmuffs from Cabelas. Amplify with mics on each ear, helps w/ direction, then shuts down muzzle blasts. A little cumbersome but well worth the $60.


----------



## markland (Jun 28, 2010)

I tried the cheap in the ear ones as well and about all I could here were the Harleys, rice rockets and airplanes flying over, not to mention the wind.  Had deer walk up on me and could not tell where they were coming from, but man I sure could hear crows a long way off or turkey gobbles just can't tell where they were coming from, so I kept trying them.  Want to get a set of the Walkers and see how much of a difference they are, hate having deer sneak up on my bad ear side!


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 29, 2010)

don't waste your money.they are junk


----------



## TAG (Jun 29, 2010)

I have two and love them.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2010)

I have the Quad muffs.  I can tell basically the direction of sounds. They also protect me from loud noises.

Crows, road noise, and water running over rocks, etc are annoying. But you can hear game noises really good with them. They do tend to be hot at times.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 3, 2010)

I wear hearing aids all the time, but I'm going to get a pair of the good ones so I can leave my $5000 pair at home when I go to the woods.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Aug 14, 2010)

Ive got the quads still a lil hard to tell where the critter is but well worth the money expecially for duck and geese.


----------



## Designasaurus (Aug 19, 2010)

I tried one and couldn't get used to it.  It amplified everything to the point it had a very "unatural" feel & gave me a headache.

I also tried a pair of the cheap knock-offs - not worth your time or money despite the low low price.


----------

